# Champion generator shuts down after 2 minutes



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Good evening!
New to site but often lurk around correcting engine issues. Great site!
I have a champion generator that is having an issue I’m attempting to isolate. I can’t get it to stay running for more than 2 minutes. It gets rough then stalls. It will continue to start back up easily then stall with in 2 minutes. Over and over. Barely have to pull it to get it to start. Seems like something is cutting it off. I’ve disconnected the oil sensor already. Loosened the gas cap, the easy stuff I’ve come across

I’m wondering if it was bad gas that was added and hosed up the carb. The only thing throwing me for a loop is I get the exact same conditions on the propane. 
does the propane fuel use the same carb?
I have worked on small gas engines in the past but have never had a propane engine and know nothing about how the work. 
I tried spraying some carb clean in and I do feel like it ran slightly longer but it may have been wishful thinking. Before I pull the carb I’d like to get some opinions If there is anything I’m missing?
Thanks!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If it happens even on propane, it's likely a spark-related problem.

If you've already disconnected the oil sensor and it's still shutting down, it may be the oil sensor module going bad. The module usually hangs around the vicinity where the oil sensor wire goes into the engine. This module provides a delay between the time the oil sensor detects a low-oil condition and shutting down the engine by grounding out the ignition coil. And as you said, if the engine dies out exactly after 2 mins., even with the oil sensor disconnected, it may be a problem with this module.

Isolate this module and see if the engine still shuts down.

Caution: When you isolate the oil sensor module, be sure you're still able the shutdown the engine using the ignition off or kill switch.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Gthom said:


> Good evening!
> New to site but often lurk around correcting engine issues. Great site!
> I have a champion generator that is having an issue I’m attempting to isolate. I can’t get it to stay running for more than 2 minutes. It gets rough then stalls. It will continue to start back up easily then stall with in 2 minutes. Over and over. Barely have to pull it to get it to start. Seems like something is cutting it off. I’ve disconnected the oil sensor already. Loosened the gas cap, the easy stuff I’ve come across
> 
> ...


post the exact model number of the gen please.
does this gen have the C/O option?
yea use an inline spark tester for sure to watch to see if spark is the issue.
pm if you need test tools links


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the quick response! How do you prove the oil sensor module? Can it be disconnected and the engine still operate?

I can post the exact serial number in the morning, but I believe it has the CO dector. 
I thought since I started it over multiple days with different conditions and winds it wasn’t the wind causing CO to blow back. I guess it may be related.

good to know it probably isn’t anything to do with the gas or carb. That was my original first thought sinceI took it out of the equation and got same conditions on the propane


----------



## michaelbiwer (12 mo ago)

If your Champion Portable Generator starts, but shuts down during operation. try the following three step 

1. Check the fuel tank first. If your tank is full, check the oil level. Fill the crankcase with oil if it’s low, and restart the generator. 

2. Make sure the generator is on a flat, level surface. if you park the generator on a slope (usually more than 10 degrees), the dippers can’t reach all the oil and shuts down

3.Ensure ventilation. Champion portable generators don’t typically overheat, but if there is insufficient ventilation or air is restricted, this can also cause them to shut down after overheating. Clean the filter and move the generator to a well-ventilated area.

If this doesn’t resolve the problem, take the generator to a certified Champion dealer for service.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Yeah, those CO detector can also go bad but usually, they trigger the shutdown almost immediately when tripped... within just a few seconds, not minutes. It may be possible to also unplug it to get it out of the equation while troubleshooting.


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Thanks.
What’s involved with testing the oil sensor module, can it just disconnected?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

What's the model and how many hours do you have on it?


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Model number is 201035. I got it this season


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice little unit. The first thing I always do when I get a new generator is replace what is usually a Torch spark plug with an NGK plug. My Champion came with a Torch. They are okay, but I've read stories of people having problems with them. I don't know if that's the cause of your issue, but the NGK is a far better plug. 

I'm guessing you don't have a lot of hours on the generator?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If you just bought it, maybe exchange it for another. Depending on the store it’s usually quick and easy.


----------



## 3Dave (12 mo ago)

Model number 201035 doesn't appear to have CO Shield. The description says it's not PGMA G300 compliance, I don't see the red and yellow LEDs on the panel nor do I find the CO module in the schematic.

Is there a red and yellow LED on your panel that would indicate CO has been detected?


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

I can go down and check. It’s so weird. It’s almost to a second the exact time it shuts off. I changed out the spark plug today and it did look a little rough. A lot of black soot carbon on the white. That could be from the 50 short 1min runs. 
i also changed the oil and the original oil was grey and I thought a little more watery than you’d expect.


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Changed my older generators oil and the same time and it was more thicker and brown like you’d expect


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is there an electric fuel shut off for LP on this gen set?
most of the bi fuel units have a gasoline shut off sol on the bottom of the carby.

use an inline spark tester to make sure the spark is missing when it shuts down.

kinda weird that it is the same time on both gasoline and LP!
unless it is an inverter or avr issue...


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

Sounds like it's running on the rich side. Air filter look OK? Not saturated in oil from excessive blow-by?


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Spent some time on it this morning. 
No CO lights
No excessive oil in the air filter

double checked, same conditions on the propane.

it runs a lot smoother on the propane and just quits after a minute.
This must be something shutting it off. It seems like a kill switch. I’ve tried hooking up the sensor and running it then disconnecting the sensor


----------



## Gthom (12 mo ago)

Does running on propane use the same carb as when on the gas?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

You may have to contact tech support. They are pretty good. You just have to call them early, right when they open the phone lines. They should be able to tell you what conditions will cause the engine to shut off at the 2 minute mark. You may need a warranty repair.


----------



## 3Dave (12 mo ago)

I agree with calling tech support. You will be on hold for about an hour but once you get to a live person he can tell you what to check. From then you can communicate via email.


----------



## 3Dave (12 mo ago)

Did you check to see if the spark arrestor Is clean and the exhaust is not clogged up? Heck, remove the arrestor and try it again. It might blow some crud out.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

3Dave said:


> Did you check to see if the spark arrestor Is clean and the exhaust is not clogged up? Heck, remove the arrestor and try it again. It might blow some crud out.


One of the reasons I always just remove the thing during initial prep. It serves no purpose other than to obstruct the exhaust and rob engine power.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just a basic restriction plate....
it does save chunks of carbon from burning down a forest...
but for most of us who are in the city and have gen shacks..
the screen is not needed.
just another power robber for a city system.

blue cat makes a cat system for gx honda engines....
those might be a good idea for cutting down C/O...

all of them can choke off a good gen set if they are not in top running order.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If the spark arrester is absolutely necessary by law, it needs to be made larger to accommodate a bigger surface area. There'll be much less chance of it clogging up.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've read that the spark arrestors don't restrict the exhaust, but a physical examination of the device suggests that's impossible. There is no way that tight mesh screen isn't restrictive. 

It's wet and green where I am, so forest fires are not a concern. I could see if I were camping out west somewhere, I'd probably want to have one, though.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My eu2000 ran smoother under no load with the arrestor in. It always had a minuet stumble in eco mode with no load with the arrestor removed. This means the exhaust restriction from the arrestor did play a role in overall air volume and fuel mixture.


----------



## flabill61 (11 mo ago)

Gthom said:


> Good evening!
> New to site but often lurk around correcting engine issues. Great site!
> I have a champion generator that is having an issue I’m attempting to isolate. I can’t get it to stay running for more than 2 minutes. It gets rough then stalls. It will continue to start back up easily then stall with in 2 minutes. Over and over. Barely have to pull it to get it to start. Seems like something is cutting it off. I’ve disconnected the oil sensor already. Loosened the gas cap, the easy stuff I’ve come across
> 
> ...


Some ignition coils will act that way. Check for good ground on coil. Also check air gap.


----------



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

Check the AVR


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

Those symptoms, seem to me, could be caused by the fuel flow into the carb not keeping up with the demand from the engine. That it takes two minutes for the float bowl to be consumed and starving the engine. After the engine stops the float bowl fills and is ready to supply fuel for a little while. Did you try it on Propane? Different fuel system. Note. I just reviewed the thread. You did try it on propane with the same results. May be heat related in that it takes a minute or two to reach a temperature where a component takes a nap. Have seen that on computers. They run a bit then crash. Unless one hits a component with freeze spray to keep it cool. Could be as easy as the kill switch being wonky or a loose wire or improper crimp.


----------



## dboymuthafuqa (2 mo ago)

I'm having the same issue, I'll check that module fwiw. Op ever figure out the issue?


----------

